

Men Have a Biological Clock Too - terio
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fact-or-fiction-men-have-biological-clocks

======
hugh3
It reminds me of a quote from Alec Baldwin's character in 30 Rock:

"I'm 50. To put it in perspective, that's like 32 for ladies."

These numbers make it seem like this is pretty accurate. Men reach their
expiry date _way_ after women do, mostly because the male contribution to the
event is a whole lot less physically taxing than the female contribution.

------
pasbesoin
2008, just for those who recall a previous round of stories on the topic.

------
Tichy
Nooo, not coffee :-(

